# Gonna build a dining car (I hope)



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

A few years ago I stumbled across a drawing of a wonderful car. I posted this thread, and got some response. However, my life at the moment was nothing short of chaotic, so I let it rest.

I will have work space at a local club, so I'll bring it back up for discussion and support.

Here is the drawing of the carriage, shout out to Pete Thorton!!

CapeCodSteam/securedownload.jpg[/b] 
(Image exceeds 800 pixels in width changed to link, SteveC)[/i] 


And this is the previous thread from way back:

http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...fault.aspx

I understand this is a one off carriage, and I have been playing with pen and paper to plan the interior.

So, with this being said, I am asking for the following:

Any photos of cars
Interior drawings of dining cars
Leads for 1:32 British parts, bogies and buffers especially
Ideas for colors
Any help I can get

A little back story. Doug and I went to Steamtown after our terminal case of Cabin Fever. While there I found a book devoted to the Dining Car and gave away hundreds of secret recipes. My girlfriend Karen loved the biscuits served on the Amtrak Crescent. It just so happened the first recipe in that section was THE biscuts. It says to sift the flour four times before measuring, that was a lot of work. Perhaps I should post the recipe ?

Here it is.

CapeCodSteam/Biscuits.jpg[/b]
_(Image exceeds 800 pixels in width changed to link, SteveC)_ 


I made a batch tonight and they came out wonderful, I fed everyone in the apartments. And to think, this was created in a dining car, bobbing back and forth as it went down the rails. While I missed the age of the dining car, I remember when airlines served good food. So with that in mind, I want to build a special car. Where friends can gather, tell stories and share great food. 

With all this being said, I look forward to everyone's input and support.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

So, with this being said, I am asking for the following:

Any photos of cars
Interior drawings of dining cars
Leads for 1:32 British parts, bogies and buffers especially
Ideas for colors
Any help I can get




Hi Kent,
I have a photo of the coach.
I have some interior plans of 'similar' era restaurant cars that may help.
I might be able to supply you with some parts.
I 'do' LMS 6 wheel bogies that are not dissimilar.
As far as colours are concerned, the final livery was identical to that of the Midland Railway, although there is evidence to suggest that some G&SWR carriages has a pinkish buff shade of roof paint.
Let me know if you need any other help.
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

David, 

I look forward to all the help I can get 

ty


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi Kent, 
and here is a picture on the Science & Society site of the interior. 
Good luck with the flowers in 1/32!!! 
http://tinyurl.com/yftjpu7[/b] 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## just starting (Jun 10, 2009)

Hi,
I am new to this site and new to G Scale Railways I am going through making all the big mistakes at the moment. While surfing round the site reading were I went wrong I noticed your topic. I have a book called The Restaurant Car. A century of railway catering. by Geoffrey Kichenside which ia an apt name. I purchased it many years ago as I was building a full size British canal trip boat and wanted to base the interior on an 1890s dining car. I cant unfortunatly copy the photos as I have no scaner however the book is no use to me any longer and you are welcome to have it. As daft as it may seem I am attempting to build a Candian Pacific passenger line. I presume if I tick the box at the bottom you may recieve my e-mail adress , as I said I am new at this so maybe not. best of luck with it anyway

Just Starting


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

here is a picture 
Awesome photo find, David. NRM seems to be doing a good job of getting their collection online and indexing it. I loved the posters: 



*[url]http://www.scienceandsociet...g*[/url]

Kent, I assume you resized the pic, as it is less than 800 pixels wide now: 











I would strongly suggest you join G1MRA, as their members have vast knowledge of where to find various parts. 

P.S. At least you can find parts in the right scale for your interior - unlike Winn, Doc, myself and Kevin, who are trying to make 1/24th dollshouse stuff work in 1/20.3. 
P.P.S. I assume my shoutout was a typo?


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

A day later to ponder and respond. 

First to Pete, who sent the drawing to me. That wasn't a typo, that was a thank you. 

And to starting, who offered his book, thank you. 

And David, who has trucks that can work, and took a lot of time to email back and forth while sending me many more drawings than I imagined existed of this carriage. 

I think the first thing to do is get some 1/8" cardstock and break out the new blades and the metal ruler. Play with a side, or start with an end. Copper wire and a tiny block of wood, it's all good.


----------



## just starting (Jun 10, 2009)

Hi Kent, 

The book is on its way, I hope you find it useful. 

Roger 
Just starting


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Thank you Roger. I look forward to browsing through it.


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

After printing out all the pieces on paper and taping them together, this is what I came up with:










And here is a view showing some end detail










Now to get some posterboard and start playing


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

After printing out all the pieces on paper and taping them together 

_P.S. I scanned Kent's drawing and printed it as a .PDF using 'Scaleprint' - it works out at 3 letter-size pages with alignment marks. If anyone else wants a copy, just send me an email. _ 
I'm about to acquire some cardstock to see if my printer will print the whole thing - all 25" of it - in one go. [My inkjet has a straight-thru path; bought it for that reason.]


----------

